# South Fork of the Snake reccomendations



## twoatlow8 (Mar 29, 2010)

Floating the S. Fork of the Snake River in Idaho sometime between the 19th-23rd of this month. We can probably only do a full day float. May break it up into two day float pulling the boat out and car camping nearby. I am taking my 16'x 25" JPW cat with my dad (67) and kids (24 and 13). We will be fly fishing.

I was wondering.....

1- Upper section below dam or Canyon section best for fishing?

2- How long does it take to float Conant to Byington while fishing? Is that too big of a bite for one day?

3- Would anyone reccomend floating Conant to Fulmer on first day and then Fulmer to Byington on second day?

4-Probably too much to hope for but is there anywhere to car camp near Fulmer?

5- Who runs shuttles nearby?

Thanks in advance for the all the great info. This is the kids first trip to the Rockies from NC and the Buzzards really chipped in on this trip and have really come through for us. We surely do appreciate it! 

-Joe


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

Do Conant to Byington as an overnighter. You can arrange your shuttle at Conant.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Conant to Byington is 26 miles. The outfitters do it as a very long day trip, but it's way more fun as an overnight. Self issue permits at Conant ranger station. You do need a groover & fire pan. Plenty of good camps on the river. SouthFork Outfitters is right at the Conant launch and will run your shuttle, sell you a license, give you fishing advice, etc. There are good concrete ramps at Conant and Byington. The water is generally moving, with a few waves, but no real rapids. The fishing is great. The Canyon section is scenic. Only advice on the river is to watch your map, and be ready for the Byington take-out. It's a bit hard to see on river left because of heavy brush on the bank, and you don't want to miss it. Byington has restrooms, water, RV dump station, and garbage dumpsters.
Have fun!


----------



## Atomicrider (May 5, 2013)

I've floated that a couple of ways, but my favorite was taking 3 days and floated from the dam to Byington. I have also done it in a canoe in one day, and floated from the dam to the Heisie hot springs. That was a looooong day. We didn't fish, but cataraftgirl is right in that there are some fun places to camp, especially on the islands. Have fun!


----------



## 3d3vart (Apr 15, 2010)

Just note that the BLM LEO has been out recently writing $125 tickets to groups who don't have a groover or are camping without using a firepan. We were the only one of four groups camped at Lufkin Bottom that didn't get ticketed during a trip last week.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow. In the past they seemed pretty casual about the groover and fire pan. Guess they are finally enforcing the rules. I know they spent some time dismantling all the old fire rings in the camps, just to have people rebuild them.


----------

